# Baby rat behavior - Are they trying to suckle?



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello all.

I'm not completely new to rats, but I'm new to very young rats. Two days ago I adopted two brothers, 3 weeks old. Yes, I realize now that this is too young, but the girl I got them from INSISTED they were ready to be adopted, and I've seen arguments both for and against adopting at such a young age. Her rats were all very tame and friendly when I came to see the babies, so I was inclined to believe that she knew what she was talking about.

Anyway, regardless of this, I have to make due with what I've got. The rats are both extremely sweet and love being handled. But I'm worried now that the behavior they're showing is an attempt to suckle on my hands meaning they were not properly weaned (which, again, the girl insisted they were weaned and ready for homes.)

When I put my hand in the cage, both babies will run right up to me and start obsessively licking.. Like all over my palms and my fingers. They will also chew lightly on my fingernails. I can rub my fingers all over them while they do this and they don't mind a bit. A few minutes ago, they actually flipped onto their backs next to eachother and started licking my hands. That kind of made me wonder.

At first I thought they were just being affectionate and liked the taste of salt on human skin, but when they flipped over on their backs, it became a red flag. Are the rats licking me because they want to suckle?

If they are, should I allow them to continue this behavior or should I stop them? I've only had them for two days and I'm not sure if I should encourage such behavior to help them bond with me, or if it will encourage issues as they get older. I really want to do what's best for them, I feel really awful that they were taken from their mother now and I want them to maintain healthy attitudes as they grow. I do worry that if I push them away after only having them for two days, that they simply won't bond with me at all. It's quite the dilema, does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with licking or suckling behavior. If it's suckling they will outgrow it. I always give my 3 week olds shredded wheat cerial in milk to suppliment the rat blocks. I have no science behind it, it just seems to work and the babies grow rapidly and stay healthy.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

At that age they probably still are trying to suckle. Babies in the line I work with still actively feed from mum well into there 4th week, longer if mum let's them. I'm sure these babies are faster growing (or at least I hope they are for there sakes, my babies are still very much babies at this age). Babies do start tasting and trying soft food from about 2.5 to 3 weeks old, though it takes longer to get them on to hard food. In terms of what to offer, I would offer a small bottle of puppy or kitten milk (we use lactol brand here in the UK) alongside water and then try some of the following wet meals that are high in protien and vits and minerals (which is what they really need right now);

Scrambled egg mixed with a bit of cooked egg (aim for sloppy rather than springy consisyencey)
Puppy and kitten wet food
Bird / parrot egg food made up with milk or puppy milk 
Wholewheat bread soaked in milk (or rat daddys version, similar principle)
Tinned fish in spring water or tomatoe sauce mushed up
Vitalin made up with milk
Baby food or porridge.
Chicken wings (cooked with bones)
small amounts of dark green leafy veg
Dried mealworms and seeds as treats (a little older yet)

At this age you can really shape how open they are to New foods. Offering lots of choice Helps them be brave later on. They will need lots of nutrients to really thirive, they grow so fast at this age. Keep an eye on their coats and tails to check there getting enough. A square edged tail (known as matchstick tail) or a rough or long scruffy coat is a sign there growing faster than they are taking in and need a bit more


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't really have anything else to add but I hope they grow up fit and healthy. It was a bit bad of this girl to just give you some rats under the age that they should be. But just try to give them some puppy/kitten milk because otherwise they will most likely get some kind of deficiency. Because just remember, at this age they would normally be suckling from their mum, so do give them some milk and don't stop them from suckling etc because its natural  Good luck with them, I'd love to see some pictures


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

*deleted, duplicate post*


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Definitely suckling behavior, having hand-reared and just about weaned a baby. Offer kitten milk. You can buy a can of it at grocery stores; cut it with water (about 1/3 milk, 2/3 water is what I use) and offer it to them. You can drip it onto your hand and allow them to lap it up. Fair warning: it gets sticky, but they may not drink it from a bowl. You can try offering it to them in a jar lid or the cap from a milk/water/juice jug. (As seen in my avatar - LOL, I forgot I had that picture up.)

For any recipe that may include eggs or soaking solids to soften them, use kitten milk instead of cow milk or water. Don't use dairy, as some rats may be allergic. Keep an eye on them when introducing eggs, I thought eggs were a good idea but my boy turned out to be allergic(also, it's not very good for them in the first place). You can also try soaking oatmeal (the instant kind) in warmed up kitten milk (watered down). You want oatmeal that will be actual oats and not a baby oatmeal. They can eat baby oatmeal too fast and it may end up sticking in their throat (had it happen to me, it's terrifying). Go with oatmeal that you would eat yourself, visible oats, and mix it sloppy-soupy. They'll pick out the oats and eat them or lap at the liquid.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Ran out of ability to edit and include further information, but:


Last but not least, please tell this woman/girl that rats are not fully weaned until about 4 to 5 weeks of age. Even if they start eating solid food, they still get milk from the mother and separating them too soon can have all sorts of consequences on their physical and especially mental health. Animals separated from their mother before the appropriate age have markedly greater anxiety and fear of the world than counterparts let to be with their mother until fully weaned and adjusted.

She's doing her animals harm and I'd bet that the mother will be stressed out to lose the babies too soon, as well.


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, I will have to try this!


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll e-mail her and let her know. I partially blame myself, I should have followed my instincts and done more research beforehand.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

CindrDoLLy said:


> I'll e-mail her and let her know. I partially blame myself, I should have followed my instincts and done more research beforehand.


No harm, no foul. At least you trusted your instincts and sought out answers once you noticed their behavior. Since they're licking at your fingers they already see humans as providers of food and they trust you will come up with what they're looking for. 

Your babies will be perfectly healthy so long as you introduce milk into their diet again. Having gotten them in a pair cuts down on anxiety problems by a good deal, they'll feel more secure and bonded to one another. 

Good luck and keep us posted. Pictures if you can. We love that stuff around here and the small ones are adorable.


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

I posted pictures in the "Meet my rats" section, under Poopy and Prince Fluff 

Unfortunately, I never saw any replies to my post until today because I'm not sure how the forum works yet. I've been looking for a quick link that will take me to my own posts, or figure out a way to have the forum e-mail me when someone responds to my posts, but I haven't had luck with either of those! Is it too late to start giving them milk? It's been 4 days since I got them :/


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Nope, not too late.  They're probably craving it pretty badly.


----------

